# Is repairing worth it?



## tarpon83keys (Feb 27, 2012)

No offense to repair guys however after you have a reel in saltwater for a couple of years is it worth it? 
If it is, what reels are worth it, $100 or $200 reels or maybe more? Are there certain brands over others? I have just recently started to buy higher quality reels and want to hang on to them for a long time. I always bought the cheaper reels and they might last a year or two in salt water and parts inside and out were corroded. A good reel is expensive these days and wondering what some of you think about it.


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

My reels that actually get dunked are Old School stuff. 
Pre-1990 Penn's and ABU Ambassduers. Rigs I can easily take apart, clean and get parts for.
The really high dollar reels(Shimano and Diawa) stay in the boat. They get cleaned too but never get submerged. 
Saltwater is very corrosive so it is a never ending battle to keep them clean and running tip-top.
Cheap reels have their place. They're made from inferior materials and will require more frequent cleaning and lubrication. 
I keep a couple of Zebco 808 saltwater reels for the kids and doofusses to use.


----------



## tarpon83keys (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the input


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

A good quality reel will not need much if any repairs. 
Any reel used in the salt needs immediate maintenance after each usage. Failure to do this will result in repairs (if possible at this point). 
I had to laugh at a bad review I read on a proven reel. Seems he thought it was junk after using it in the salt without rinsing it off. He couldn't understand why it was so rough LOL


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I use nice reels and clean them right after each trip. I have no problems at all. They are all Shimano Chronarch's. I even have a SF100 that is around 17 years old with no issues. You can buy the most expensive reel on the market and it will be short lived if you don't take care of it.


----------



## tarpon83keys (Feb 27, 2012)

I was only asking because I do rinse and brush with salt away after the day out. Let dry and maybe drop of oil here or there and do my best to take care of them and seems like even after a year or two at the coast the handle or something always seems to get pitting on them. I have a couple of reels I need to get repaired. So, I am looking for a good repair shop?


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Don't know of any reel that will not have cosmetic issues after a period of usage in the salt. Personally, if it doesn't effect the performance, the cosmetics are a non issue.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Agree on the cosmetics, a little boat rash or pitting doesn't matter to me. I rarely, if ever, would sell something that I use. I don't just trade to trade or upgrade often, and cosmetics are only relevant when selling. 

Fishing gear is no different than any other tool or piece of equipment that is used, and sometimes in extreme conditions. If you don't maintain them, no matter how good the initial quality, it won't last long.


----------



## tarpon83keys (Feb 27, 2012)

HydraSports said:


> Agree on the cosmetics, a little boat rash or pitting doesn't matter to me. I rarely, if ever, would sell something that I use. I don't just trade to trade or upgrade often, and cosmetics are only relevant when selling.
> 
> Fishing gear is no different than any other tool or piece of equipment that is used, and sometimes in extreme conditions. If you don't maintain them, no matter how good the initial quality, it won't last long.


True dat
I guess you are all correct I am just particular about some of these things and I'm just going to have to live with some cosmetic issues as long as it functions correctly.


----------



## redbuffalo (Jul 9, 2013)

I bring a spray bottle with a mixture of water and some salt away. Immediately after I get to my truck, I mist it down real good, put a reel cover on it. When I get home, spray some reel magic on it and store in the house. I have a 20 year old green curado that is in pretty good condition. Buy a good quality reel and a little TLC after each trip goes a long way. A good quality reel makes it a better overall experience. I like the craftsmanship of a good reel. Buy the cheap ones for non-fishermen that go fishing with you once a year.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I like the old shimanoes they are cheap to keep up and have proven year after to keep on going.


----------



## tarpon83keys (Feb 27, 2012)

Yep, just bought two chronarch 150's and want to keep them in as good of condition for as long as I can. Had to replace the spool on one already twice but the second replacement seems to be holding up good. I'm sure everybody has heard about that? I haven't tried the reel magic though. Guess I need to get some. Just recently crossed over to baitcasters and love it. Took a little while to learn how to throw it, but think I have the hang of it now. I grew up in the fresh water rivers fishing for catfish. This saltwater is a big learning experience for me anyway.
thanks for suggestions


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Look at the Shimano site and they show you basic and more advanced reel cleaning by px and they have a good utube also. YOU really need to learn to do it your self if you saltwater fish.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

1 thing i have is that when hauling your rod & reel in an open boat or in the bed of a truck is to cover the reel it self covered either with a cover or take an old sock and cut a hole in the toe and pull up rod and over the reel this keeps debri from getting into the reel.
good luck


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Lots of the cost is bearings...And most think more bearings more better..Well its true to a certain extent/if your replacing with factory bearing/and or high dollar aftermarket..you can exceed cost of reel in bearing alone...SO go figger it


----------



## oltexboots (Jun 12, 2014)

Fishing gear and the discussion thereof imparts many opinions and emotions. Compare it to transportation.... a kia and a F-type Jaguar will both get you from point a to point b...A penn 850ss and a stella 20,000 are, both salt water spinning reels...the difference is one is an investment in quality..both have their place...and for the average fish...both will work...but when that once in a life time Wahoo hits...I want the stella in my hand. With 25+ years offshore behind me, I purchase newest most expensive gear. Why, because next year there will be something newer and better...but my investment will hopefully out live me...I hate buying disposable items. So, I have penn senators hanging in my rod racks, that served me well...but if you told me we were going to Tequila tomorrow and I could only take three reels, a stella 20,000, a penn 50w vsx, and my 2 speed avet would come out of the rod racks. But my biggest fear is after I die, my wife will sell my fishing gear for what I told her it cost...LOL..have fun, fish, make memories for life...


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

My curado is over three years old and I have had it taken apart and cleaned twice. I have less than $100 invested in cleaning and replacing bearings in three years. It beats buying a new reel every two years.


----------

